

In Honor Of Steve Jobs Salesforce Will Match $500K In Donations To College Track - derwiki
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/11/in-honor-of-steve-jobs-salesforce-foundation-will-match-500k-in-donations-to-college-track/

======
lukifer
Isn't this a little ironic, given that Steve dropped out of college in his
first year? (Granted, he grew up in a very different environment than the
targets of this program.)

~~~
Zev
Not everyone is Steve Jobs, and not everyone should skip or drop out of
college.

(Argue all you want about effectiveness, cost and availability, but, it
provides a service to some that is deemed worth the time, money and effort.
And that is basically the bottom line.)

~~~
lawnchair_larry
He isn't saying that. It just doesn't make a ton of sense to "honor" someone
by doing something that is in no way reflective of their life choices.

------
flyt
Why not just give them $500k outright?

